# Is my monitor good for gaming?



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have dell IN1920b monitor. I use my pc mostly for gaming. I like to play all latest games. My monitors native resolution is 1366X768. I wanted to know is this resolution enough for gaming. Consider that i have got enough hardware to run games on highest setting. Is upgrading monitor to 1920X1080 necessary or is this enough? How better the experience would be on full hd?
thanks.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 26, 2011)

what is ur full config


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have core i5 760 and asus engtx550 ti..but what m askin is that is 1366X768 resolution gud enough or its worth to upgrade my monitor to 1920X1080..


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have enough capable hardware then u should upgrade to 1080p resolution


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 26, 2011)

You've got pretty good config. You can play latest games at 1920*1080, but not with eye candies oN !! And yeah playing at full Hd improves gameplay dramatically! I'd suggest you to go for full HD monitor. BTW ur PSU ?


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks guys..
actully i have never played at full hd..
so i just wana know will upgrading be worth it..
i just cant understand how much different its gna be between 720 p and 1080p?
and i am upgrading my psu may be i will buy 550 or 600 watts..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ Just play to see the real diff  Buy Corsair TX650 or Antec True power 650. They will be more than sufficient for your system. Don't compromise PSU by going for a local one.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks dude..
just 1 more question 720p with eye candies or 1080p without eye candies?
plsz dnt say both!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2011)

well for most people, 720p is just fine, with eye candies for sure it would look better, much better. 1080p is somethng to go for if your hardware can support, which i guess yeah, in this case. And you can turn eye candies on in 1080p also, but not upto max. It totally depends on which game you're playing. Like in Crysis, turning all eye candies to max will give you crappy frame rates, but not in most wanted  So, better test in each game you play! If it can give playable frame rates in 1080p, then its the way to go for!


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks dude, actully my graphic still quite new so probably m not gona upgrade for a year may be so i think rite i will stick with 720 p monitor only..no point in investing in monitor if i wont be able to play in full settings..and about psu am thinking corsair builder series cx600..wat do u think??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 28, 2011)

No, Go for Corsair TX650 or Antec True power 550


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> thanks dude, actully my graphic still quite new so probably m not gona upgrade for a year may be so i think rite i will stick with 720 p monitor only..no point in investing in monitor if i wont be able to play in full settings..and about psu am thinking corsair builder series cx600..wat do u think??



Corsair GS600@3.8K will be enough for your system


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 28, 2011)

sujay dude both the psu that u are saying are for 5.5k..its expensive man..and tenida i think i will go corsair gs 600 or cx 600 whick also around 3.6k whichever is easyly available..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, GS 600 has not got as good built quality as VX series. See this, If you can get this *Seasonic - S12II-620*, If you can get it, it would be the best out there a lil over your budget at appx 5k.  

If you can't find it get a *VX550 @ 4.5k*. Bang for Buck 

If you cant find that also, Check this- *Seasonic Bronze Power Supply 520 Watt Model - S12II-520* â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India. Your last worthy buy.

And I again repeat don't compromise on PSU. Those ones i mentioned will always keep you on the safe side. Your sys usage will be appx 450-500w max. So at least get a 550W PSU but not GS 600, becoz better alternatives are available.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Corsair GS600 provides  576Watt(48A) power at +12V which is enough for OP's system, moreover GS600 can handle GTX560Ti/HD6950 with ease.Lots of our forum using it without any problem.
And about build quality 
Just check this review
Corsair GS800 Power Supply Review - Conclusion
Corsair Gaming Series GS800 800 W Review - Page 8/8 | techPowerUp
Corsair GS800 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Infact i am using Corsair GS700 with Intel core i7 2600K,MSI Z68A-GD80,CM V6GT,MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC.Believe me its brilliant psu at budget.*Don't buy CX600* its not good as GS600


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 28, 2011)

must upgrade !!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 28, 2011)

@op i  think ur card can handle all modern games at 1920X1080 & for the psu GS600 is more than enough to handle 550Ti  

BTw full HD does makes a difference


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2011)

A gs600 can handle a 560-ti,6950,6850cfx with ease. Its build quality is commendable as well. If better efficiency and build are preferences, then the corsair tx series is definitely worth a look.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 28, 2011)

i think gs600 seems a grt buy..i will try to get that psu if possible..
@mithun dude i have rite now 19 inch monitor only..one of my frined told me that at low monitor size for eg 22 inch i wont be able differentiate 1080p and 720p..so even if my card can handle y invest 10k in new monitor if it wont make a very big difference..and by the thanks to evryone..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Well, if you use real small monitors, i.e. < 19", then ya it wont be worthy, so its advisable to use at least a 20" or 22", recommended. Then you will be able to enjoy the real 1080p. 22" in enough for personal use IMO.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 28, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> @mithun dude i have rite now 19 inch monitor only..one of my frined told me that at low monitor size for *eg 22 inch i wont be able differentiate 1080p and 720p..*so even if my card can handle y invest 10k in new monitor if it wont make a very big difference..and by the thanks to evryone..



If you increase your resolution on a computer, you can see how the quality improves as you put it higher..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't be frog of the well... Come out of well and see the world.... You can sell the current monitor first and add some money and get a new FHD monitor.... You have nice config  

It will be worthy investment in PSU which you can carry on years on years  and at last do what suit your budget.....


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks guys!! first i will buy new psu..than definitely try and buy new monitor also..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2011)




----------

